# Verhalten von Seerosenblüten



## owl-andre (29. Juli 2006)

Nachdem wir im Mai eine Zwergseerosen bei uns in den Gartenteich gepflanzt haben,war es für mich vorgestern ein tolles Erlebniss,die erste Blüte zusehen.Sah total Geil aus und ich war Stolz auf diese Blüte.Nur seit vorgestern Abend ist die Blüte zu-obwohl hier den ganzen Tag die Sonne scheint.Wer kann mir das Erklären-geht die Blüte nur auf,wenn sie dazu Lust hat?Kleine Info noch,handelt sich um eine Nymphaea"__ Aurora"-Blüte:VI-IX
Hatte dann mal den Händler angerufen und Ihm das beschrieben,der meintech hätte sie in Pflanzenerde einpflanzen müssen,hat mir beim Kauf aber keiner gesagt-stimmt das?-Danke für Infos-


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verhalten von Seerosenblüten*

Hi.

Seerosen Blüten öffnen sich in den meisten Fällen 3 Tage. Meine 'Chrysantha' hat beispielsweise 4 Tage geblüht. Es ist von Sorte zu Sorte unterschiedlich wann sie sich öffnen und wieder schließen.

Evtl. hast du sie erst am dritten Tag blühen sehen und hast die Tage davor verpasst.






> Hatte dann mal den Händler angerufen und Ihm das beschrieben,der meintech hätte sie in Pflanzenerde einpflanzen müssen,hat mir beim Kauf aber keiner gesagt-stimmt das?


 In Pflanzenerde auf keinen Fall! Die enthält haufenweise organische Bestandteile, die dann unter Wasser faulen und die Seerosen zum absterben bringen können.
Am besten ist lehmige Erde mit wenig organischen Bestanteilen, vermischt mit Sand oder Kies.

Am besten pflanzt zu so wie auf dem Bild hier von mir.






So pflanze ich meine Seerosen und sie wachsen sehr gut.

Hier hast du auch noch mal sehr gute Infos über Seerosen.


----------



## owl-andre (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verhalten von Seerosenblüten*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. hast du sie erst am dritten Tag blühen sehen und hast die Tage davor verpasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verhalten von Seerosenblüten*

Hallo,

die Seerosenblüte ist verblüht. Da hilft nur abschneiden (wenn Du es unbedingt möchtest) und auf eine neue warten 
Mit den Jahren verzweigt sich das Rhizom wahrs. und Du wirst immer öfter eine Blüte zu Gesicht bekommen. Sie bleiben halt wirklich nur max. 3-4 (5) Tage offen. Ich habe eine Sorte, da bleibt die Blüte bei mir nur einen einzigen Tag auf  Dafür ist sie aber wunderschön.. man kann eben nicht alles haben 

Bei sehr schlechtem Wetter bleiben die Blüten vieler Sorten auch tagsüber geschlossen und erblühen so erst später und dann oftmals nicht so lang.


----------



## owl-andre (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verhalten von Seerosenblüten*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Seerosenblüte ist verblüht. Da hilft nur abschneiden (wenn Du es unbedingt möchtest) und auf eine neue warten
> Mit den Jahren verzweigt sich das Rhizom wahrs. und Du wirst immer öfter eine Blüte zu Gesicht bekommen. Sie bleiben halt wirklich nur max. 3-4 (5) Tage offen. Ich habe eine Sorte, da bleibt die Blüte bei mir nur einen einzigen Tag auf  Dafür ist sie aber wunderschön.. man kann eben nicht alles haben
> ...


Was heisst:"wenn Du es unbedingt möchtest"?Ist das ratsam?Macht Ihr das so?-Vielen Dank


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verhalten von Seerosenblüten*

Hallo,

die einen sagen warten, bis sich der Stängel selbst auflöst, damit das Rhizom nicht faulen kann. Andere schneiden sofort ab ohne das was passiert. Ich mache es mal so, mal so. Wie ich gerade Zeit und Lust habe. An manche Seerosen komme ich auch gar nicht richtig ran um alles Abgestorbene zu entfernen... ich warte dann teilweise, bis die Stängel wabbelig werden und "reiße" die Blütenreste und Blätter mit dem Kescher ab. 
Dafür habe ich aber auch nicht immer Zeit und ein bissle Mulm schadet keinem Teich - im Gegenteil!


----------



## owl-andre (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Verhalten von Seerosenblüten*

50/50 also,ich würde dran kommen,vielleicht ist es besser abzuschneiden,dann kann die Kraft woanders hingehen


----------

